# How Would Your Fursona React to Being Pinged



## Tyno (Sep 16, 2019)

@Everyone let the fun begin :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 16, 2019)

Confused.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 16, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Confused.




Exactly the same.


----------



## Lunneus (Sep 16, 2019)

probably react with mild annoyance and then decide whether to check it or go back to sleep


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 16, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Exactly the same.


@_@


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

"Lemme sleep, bitch"
"Leave me alone....I mean.....can you?"
"Hi sir...That, pinched..."
"I have to watch over a multiverse...not now"


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 16, 2019)

This had better be paid work or a dank meme.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 16, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> @_@


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Lunneus said:


> probably react with mild annoyance and then decide whether to check it or go back to sleep


Ha..!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 16, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


>


A c c u r a t e. @_@


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 16, 2019)

Flattered that somebody was interested enough to want my attention!


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 16, 2019)

Oooh, I just got a message!
*Reads but doesn't reply for 10 minutes cos too busy gushing over their gorgeous pfp*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Sep 16, 2019)

The lights would flicker.

The furniture would shake.

The walls would start oozing a black, tar-like goo.

That’s where Doodles, taking the form of a seemingly harmless rabbit, rises from the floor.

“You summoned me?”


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 16, 2019)

*Spends an hour trying to think of a response*


----------



## TR273 (Sep 16, 2019)

Depends on the time, if it’s the middle of the afternoon, it's a welcome break from the tedium of work so the reaction would be:
Ooh! I got pinged, what’s this?

If it’s 2am and the ping woke me it is more:
Whom Pingith me? If this is not of Earth shattering importance, I shall burn your village and pillage your women!!!
(Or post grumpy cat gifs, whichever is easier)


----------



## Arnak (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky: someone probably wants an outlaw dead
Arnak: who is pinging me?! Can't they see I'm busy
Aika: *excited Squeak*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 17, 2019)

Quacking ensues


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 17, 2019)

Cherie: Omg a new friend

Ishtar:*literally didn't see the ping*

Cosmin: meh -_-

Stella: *High pitched happy screaming*

Lykaon: What's a ping?


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 17, 2019)

It would be more intriguing if I was pinged by a PM.


----------



## HazelCat (Sep 17, 2019)

I would look at it and be happy, but Aella would just shoot the iPad and go back to napping on her big soft fluffy blanket.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 17, 2019)

Like this


----------



## Skittles (Sep 17, 2019)

Skittles - Be happy and reply probably.

As "Queen" Skittles.. Well they would probably write a long very flowing letter just to say "Hi!"


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 17, 2019)

“You ping mad shit for someone within vore distance!”


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2019)

Annoyed


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 17, 2019)

Tallow: Oh? You're pinging _me?_
Nara: Yare yare daze....

(I'm so sorry I just finished reading JoJo part 7 and it's all I can think about)


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2019)

WHYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 17, 2019)

"Mm?"


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 18, 2019)

"SOMEONE PINGED ME WHO IS IT???" (Probably @Anibusvolts on Discord )

Also, I love how "@Everyone" is actually a user. Who shall not be pinged.


----------



## StealthMode (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Tyno (Sep 18, 2019)

StealthMode said:


>


Yes


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 18, 2019)

I get so many notifications from threads I have posted in it is quite easy to miss the pings. 

Although I recon that @Some Moron takes all the ones they receive and place them in a giant heap on the floor. Then rolls in them in some form of exuberant ecstasy phasing between states of OWO and UWU.


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

*Faline: *_... *stares and then forgets about it.*_
*Maudred: *_WHAT DID SHE DO NOW?!_
*Revy: *_Where is that sound coming from...? [Doesn't own a phone]_
*Fen:*_ *Types an essay about cupcakes no matter the relevance*_


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm sorry, but your true ping target is in another castle!


----------



## Everyone (Sep 24, 2019)

Tyno said:


> @Everyone let the fun begin :V


ಠ╭╮ಠ


----------



## LeFay (Sep 24, 2019)

If you ping me one more time I'm laying linoleum on all your real hard woods floors.

And don't think I won't replace your counter tops with tile because I will.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 24, 2019)

LeFay said:


> If you ping me one more time I'm laying linoleum on all your real hard woods floors.
> 
> And don't think I won't replace your counter tops with tile because I will.


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2019)

If this is my friends hello if this isn’t my friends I will rip your head off


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 24, 2019)

One ping only


----------



## Keefur (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (Sep 25, 2019)

She'd be very confused wondering what the noise was and where it came from. No phone or PC, so it would be just a random sound in her head or in the wilderness she lives in.


----------



## Tyno (Sep 25, 2019)

Universe said:


> If this is my friends hello if this isn’t my friends I will rip your head off


*curiosity increases*
@Universe


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *curiosity increases*
> @Universe


*noggies*


----------



## Joni (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Stuff (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 1, 2019)

Here you go, a more accurate reaction.


----------

